# Skunk fest



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Has one actually been arranged or is it still at the talk stage?:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

we had a mini skunk fest on sat 

there were 12 skunks there plus a kinjajou, 2 coaties, sugar gliders, meerkats, ferrets, rabbits, chickens, dogs, finches, bunny wabbits, cats, and end of the night snakes too :lol2:


though 10 of the skunks belonged to nerys an 1 to cat & ditta an the other was mine :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, was saying to sam earlier, if i had known it was going to turn into an evening affair, i would have invited a few more people down!

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

well bring on the summer bbq and another day out for us :lol2:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Can't believe i missed it:sad:. May be I'll get to find out for the next one, would be great to see Tatty with fellow skunks:whistling2:, and meet up with some skunk owners who gave so much support to Tatty not to mention Nerys and emmaj:notworthy:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> Can't believe i missed it:sad:. May be I'll get to find out for the next one, would be great to see Tatty with fellow skunks:whistling2:, and meet up with some skunk owners who gave so much support to Tatty not to mention Nerys and emmaj:notworthy:


 
Oooo yeah definately be nice to see tatty again :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

well i don't mind having another garage party, lol, i am sure i could move pips pen so we could fit more in.. people might have to bring a beanbag or two tho as i don't own that many chairs! still.. if i know in advance i can go grab some bales of straw..

i might even have fixed the bog by then, at the moment, its flushed in the old fashioned way.. with a bucket of water down the pan!

all mod cons here 

N


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

:lol2:
well ive been full of f:censor:ing cold! so jon was a bit annoyed at me cause it meant that he couldnt go and see the kink...:whip: haha, sounded like u had an awesome time though!

i can bring chairs!! we have looooads lol, not too sure y we do

x


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

We'd come, but we don't have a skunk to bring  

Ah well. We'll have to steal Pro for the night! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> well i don't mind having another garage party, lol, i am sure i could move pips pen so we could fit more in.. people might have to bring a beanbag or two tho as i don't own that many chairs! still.. if i know in advance i can go grab some bales of straw..
> 
> i might even have fixed the bog by then, at the moment, its flushed in the old fashioned way.. with a bucket of water down the pan!
> 
> ...


 
Ooooooooooooo yeah you needs to talk to cat an ditta an see when we can next come down 

was such a laff i would deffo do it again :2thumb:


Lucy_ said:


> :lol2:
> well ive been full of f:censor:ing cold! so jon was a bit annoyed at me cause it meant that he couldnt go and see the kink...:whip: haha, sounded like u had an awesome time though!
> 
> i can bring chairs!! we have looooads lol, not too sure y we do
> ...


 
Awwwwwwwww lucy yeah was a shame you couldnt come


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

If i knew when i could probably get the train to Emmas first! I dont own a skunk either but emma could give me one! Ha. Would still be really good though had a great time when i came with Jon and Lucy last time!!


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

i get it joe... u dont like me anymore 
FINE!!



:lol2:heheh would it not make more sense to come with us, lol instead of an extra million hours out the way journey?

xx


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Ooooooooooooo yeah *you needs to talk to cat an ditta an see when we can next come down *
> 
> was such a laff i would deffo do it again :2thumb:


 
you cheeky swine!!!! i think you need to ask us :lol2:

anyway, who said we were takin you next time? :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

HAHA! I just didn't wanna be realy cheeky and ask! so dont be daft because your both aceeeee!!!:2thumb:

Habu, it will not be like that, and if it is, atleast i wont get the blame!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> HAHA! I just didn't wanna be realy cheeky and ask! so dont be daft because your both aceeeee!!!:2thumb:
> 
> Habu, it will not be like that, and if it is, atleast i wont get the blame!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
i had to post that gif.... funny, here skunks aren't exotic.... go figure...:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> HAHA! I just didn't wanna be realy cheeky and ask! so dont be daft because your both aceeeee!!!:2thumb:
> 
> Habu, it will not be like that, and if it is, atleast i wont get the blame!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
lmao, i was referin to emma sayin ask cat n dit when WE are next down, implyin assumin we are actually takin her next time :lol2:
we might be able to squeeze you in joe but youll have to get up close and personal with emma, thats if we takin her hehe, she'll have to be uber nice! you'll probably be able to fit her in your pocket

ps, you'll have to come up with a better compliment than ace to get in our van :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> lmao, i was referin to emma sayin ask cat n dit when WE are next down, implyin assumin we are actually takin her next time
> we might be able to squeeze you in joe but youll have to get up close and personal with emma, thats if we takin her hehe, she'll have to be uber nice! you'll probably be able to fit her in your pocket
> 
> ps, you'll have to come up with a better compliment than ace to get in our van


 
Ahh, sorry i was replying to Lucys post! should have quoted!! Your right about emma fitting in my pocket, shes toddeh!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ps, you'll have to come up with a better compliment than ace to get in our van :lol2:


you sexual mofos:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Ahh, sorry i was replying to Lucys post! should have quoted!! Your right about emma fitting in my pocket, shes toddeh!


 
oh right so we aint ace?!?!?! hmph!!!!!!!!!!!:devil:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

read post below!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> read post below!!


well ya might get a lift if ya keep them compliments comin teehee


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lolol this made me giggle

dont worry bout beeing cheeky, i wouldnt think u were being if u had said it.

Dont worry emma, if cat dont luffs u no more we will pick u up:Na_Na_Na_Na: hehe


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> lolol this made me giggle
> 
> dont worry bout beeing cheeky, i wouldnt think u were being if u had said it.
> 
> Dont worry emma, if cat dont luffs u no more we will pick u up:Na_Na_Na_Na: hehe


 
Haha, suprisingly i havnt got confused through out this thread or havnt had to read through it again!! ah! Thankyouusssss!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well ya might get a lift if ya keep them compliments comin teehee


Aha!:lol2:

Plus i wants a blue baby rat!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> lolol this made me giggle
> 
> dont worry bout beeing cheeky, i wouldnt think u were being if u had said it.
> 
> Dont worry emma, if cat dont luffs u no more we will pick u up:Na_Na_Na_Na: hehe


i never said we didnt luff her anymore did i? :Na_Na_Na_Na:



farmercoope said:


> Aha!:lol2:
> 
> Plus i wants a blue baby rat!


i only have the 2 bubbes atm! gimme chance to breed um first :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i only have the 2 bubbes atm! gimme chance to breed um first :lol2:


 
Hhaa, well by next time you might have! haha


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Hhaa, well by next time you might have! haha


lmao might not have considerin they both MIGHT be female. Oe looks like it could be either!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> lmao, i was referin to emma sayin ask cat n dit when WE are next down, implyin assumin we are actually takin her next time :lol2:
> we might be able to squeeze you in joe but youll have to get up close and personal with emma, thats if we takin her hehe, she'll have to be uber nice! you'll probably be able to fit her in your pocket
> 
> ps, you'll have to come up with a better compliment than ace to get in our van :lol2:


 
 and i thought you luffed me


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> and i thought you luffed me


 
never said i didnt did i? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> never said i didnt did i? :lol2:


 
no but yer but................:lol2:


----------

